# Christopher Schwarz is leaving "Popular Woodworking"



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Chris Schwarz will be leaving his post of editor of "Popular Woodworking". http://www.popularwoodworking.com/article/significant-staff-changes-at-popular-woodworking-magazine

He will still be a contributor to the magazine and hold classes at the WIA.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 16, 2011)

WHO CARES.


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, bigkev, some of us actually do care.

I'm not sad, seems he is doing what he loves and there will be a good replacement set into place. Hope the magazine doesn't change too much.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

For me it won't change my viewing of Popular Woodworking mag. Chris is just stepping down in position and will keep writing for them. It will be interesting to follow along on his new path and writing about hand tool technics.


----------

